# Side Hustles



## safwan44 (Mar 15, 2018)

What is a side hustle you all do to add another stream of income? Looking for ideas.

*Pic for attention









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboyjack (Apr 21, 2020)

Trade vintage fountain pens and pre-owned high quality watches!


----------



## emsmkivgolf (Feb 2, 2019)

More so for decluttering, but I occasionally will sell old clothes, shoes and jewelry. All that money gets applied to watches of course.


----------



## aunderscoreham (Jul 23, 2018)

You can definitely make your watch habit cost-neutral if you buy intelligently, but time-neutral it is not. Not by a long shot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyk3 (Jul 19, 2016)

Stocks, buying hobby items cheap and reselling for a profit and of course business opportunities.


----------



## cody.rioux (Apr 8, 2020)

aunderscoreham said:


> You can definitely make your watch habit cost-neutral if you buy intelligently, but time-neutral it is not. Not by a long shot.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well put, takes a lot of time and effort to find that good buy that'll put you at cost neutral territory. I occasionally toy with the idea of writing software for it.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## cody.rioux (Apr 8, 2020)

I know side hustles are a popular thing right now but to provide a counter argument... I think you can do best asking yourself how to optimize your primary income stream. Getting distracted is expensive, if not in money then in time. Getting better at your job, or getting a better job will probably have a much bigger effect than any side hustle will.

I strongly value focus and simplicity. Just my philosophy.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Golder (Apr 24, 2013)

I sell essential oils, skincare products, and eyelashes. These really are amazing products that will help your health, appearance, and well being. It is such a great opportunity to be a business owner and work with great people to improve others lives. Send me a message I'd love to add you to my team!


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

I sell performance car parts as my second job - all done online. Provides more than enough money to pay for this hobby without taking money away from my regular income. Of course I’ve never had a true day off (meaning zero emails answered) in about 12 years but that’s what you sign up for.


----------



## texwatch (Nov 10, 2019)

I sell and trade spinning tops. There is a whole subculture of people who buy and sell spinning tops on facebook. The go from $20 to as much as $6000 on the high end. Moset sell for about $150 to $700 per top. There are a few top makers that have people lined up to buy their tops as soon as they are available. Check out billetspin.com to get an idea how this community looks like.


----------



## Half Dozen (Jul 20, 2018)

double post


----------



## Half Dozen (Jul 20, 2018)

I make, buy, sell, and trade golf clubs. Similar to the comments above: While it is (roughly) cost neutral, it is definitely not time neutral. I have kind of lost interest, because I came to the realization that the clubs I play with have little to no bearing on my score.

I still do it because my older sons are getting into golf. They are growing and the cost to fit them into new clubs every year is probably 25% of what I would pay at a retailer.

Thinking of moving into pre-paid calling cards


----------



## Kuzushi (Mar 3, 2016)

cody.rioux said:


> I know side hustles are a popular thing right now but to provide a counter argument... I think you can do best asking yourself how to optimize your primary income stream. Getting distracted is expensive, if not in money then in time. Getting better at your job, or getting a better job will probably have a much bigger effect than any side hustle will.
> 
> I strongly value focus and simplicity. Just my philosophy.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


I really agree with this! In my experience, large rewards come from focus. Most side hustles are barely worth the time, financially speaking. I guess they are ok if it's just a way to spend time. but if you are trying to make money, it's better for focus your efforts. You'll get better yeild that way.


----------



## Lodi (Feb 7, 2013)

In past i've made some money buying vintage Polaroid cameras and selling them on Ebay.


----------



## adam_svt (Sep 21, 2019)

whenever I can connect the dots on something I go for it.


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

Perhaps not in this economy, but buying property and leasing it (in the right area where it will accrue value). Passive income in the interim as it gains value, then perhaps buy more (or sell depending on your goals).


----------



## cody.rioux (Apr 8, 2020)

TJ Boogie said:


> Perhaps not in this economy, but buying property and leasing it (in the right area where it will accrue value). Passive income in the interim as it gains value, then perhaps buy more (or sell depending on your goals).


It's unfortunate that being a landlord is a lot less passive than most people expect it to be.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

cody.rioux said:


> It's unfortunate that being a landlord is a lot less passive than most people expect it to be.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Yes for the potential person who's booked fulltime for example, one has to be flexible re property ownership (emergencies arise). Moreover Knowing the legal ramifications of leasing is also fundamental. It can become its own fulltime job.


----------



## TgeekB (Nov 1, 2015)

There’s two ways to look at this. First, you can look for a way to make more money which will lead you to spend more money (on watches, for instance). This is an endless cycle. 
You can also live within your means and be very happy. Most of us have more than we could ever need.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## shaunlawler (Dec 20, 2015)

Selling watches...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Stock market, buying on the dips. AAPL hit another all-time high today. Yippee!

BTW, not for the faint of heart.


----------



## MONTANTK (May 8, 2019)

I don’t have a side hustle at the moment but I’m currently in the process of finding land to open a driving range. Won’t be totally passive but it can easily be managed with an extra 5-8 hours a week.


----------



## barewrist (Aug 22, 2018)

I consult in my profession. It lets me get a view on other businesses, stay sharp and make extra money. Next time you get recruited for a job and you don’t want it, offer to consult. Take you total annual comp, divide it by 2, then multiply it by 3 and that’s the minimum hourly rate you should charge.


----------



## razz339 (Mar 15, 2018)

barewrist said:


> I consult in my profession. It lets me get a view on other businesses, stay sharp and make extra money. Next time you get recruited for a job and you don't want it, offer to consult. Take you total annual comp, divide it by 2, then multiply it by 3 and that's the minimum hourly rate you should charge.


I like the tip, but I don't follow the math. do you then divide the above number by 100 to get the hourly?


----------



## barewrist (Aug 22, 2018)

razz339 said:


> I like the tip, but I don't follow the math. do you then divide the above number by 100 to get the hourly?


yes that's true. I already reduce it out of the thousands in my head. Ie 500 instead of 500,000.
This math is great because you know your not wasting your time. In addition having some 1099 income in addition to w2 can have nice tax benefits if handled correctly.


----------



## JD10 (Dec 26, 2017)

I build furniture and restore it. Keeps me busy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drlagares (Jul 13, 2020)

stock options


----------



## Wound Up (Dec 1, 2011)

My hobby job in residential rental real estate started 21 years ago. As was mentioned earlier, not a passive thing and requires a certain personality.

The hobby blew past my income in Biotech/Pharma a long lime ago (not to mention the equity building as you put down a fraction of the price but benefit from gains on the whole asset).

Having a well thought out model can be helpful.

For me it is curb appeal, neighborhood on the ups, already rehabbed and can be had for no more that 10 times the gross annual revenue.


----------



## ecruz (Jan 23, 2020)

Several years ago, I bought a couple of cheap condos and started renting them out. Paid those down quickly and leveraged them to buy a 4-unit apartment complex. Now doing the same thing to buy a 7-unit. Counting our vacation condo that we also rent, we'll soon have 17 individual rentals. Even paying mortgages, insurance & management companies, we've got a decent amount of extra cash flow coming in. Now my 20-year old is asking me to help him get started. Man, I wish I would have started at that age!


----------



## ecruz (Jan 23, 2020)

Another thing to do, is get a part-time job, that coincides with your hobby. Our whole family is really into skiing. About 10 years ago, I started working part-time at a local ski shop. I don't really consider it "working", I get to hang out at a ski shop, with other people who are into skiing and talk about skis & skiing. Not only do I make a little extra money, I get super discounts on everything; skis, clothes, helmets, goggles, GoPros, sunglasses, anything the store sells. Also, I haven't paid to have my skis sharpened/waxed since I started there. With roughly 15 pairs of skis in our family, that's a substantial savings every year. Plus, the shop is associated with one of the ski resorts in northern Michigan, so I get a free season pass there and cheap hotel rooms. Now both of my kids work there too, so they can buy their own cheap gear.


----------



## ecruz (Jan 23, 2020)

barewrist said:


> I consult in my profession. It lets me get a view on other businesses, stay sharp and make extra money. Next time you get recruited for a job and you don't want it, offer to consult. Take you total annual comp, divide it by 2, then multiply it by 3 and that's the minimum hourly rate you should charge.


I like this idea! Besides staying sharp & earning extra money, you're also making connections.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Lending


----------



## markfoto40 (Jan 14, 2020)

JD10 said:


> I build furniture and restore it. Keeps me busy
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's pretty cool! Do you sell them too? Have an online portfolio?


----------



## markfoto40 (Jan 14, 2020)

adam_svt said:


> whenever I can connect the dots on something I go for it.


A wise man once said "money's made between the lines." I do the same. Good stuff


----------



## ZisguyZaphod (Feb 20, 2019)

Welllll..... I didn't want to say anything, buuuttt.........


----------



## Lcater95 (May 10, 2018)

I like making T shirt designs on redbubble. I only make like $100/yr doing this but if you are on top of it and more artistic you can certainly do better.


----------



## johnnyboots (Feb 21, 2017)

I used to work as a Product Designer before slowly transitioning into sales/marketing. I've worked in some clients to do design work again on the side. It's super enjoyable, flexes those creative muscles again, provides some extra cash and I only take on work that I can work into my schedule without burning the candle at both ends.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Visit random strangers' house and leave a present for them, i.e. delivery driver.


----------



## ben.wins (Oct 15, 2021)

I'm starting to get into watch trading and luxury handbag trading (Hermes, Chanel) and also getting into selling custom made jewelry


----------



## DON (Feb 14, 2006)

I restored vintage watches when it was profitable, but now sell watch parts for the watch brand I restored

DON


----------



## tman916 (Aug 14, 2013)

Like others have mentioned, stocks. I also have been keeping my cars for shorter and shorter periods of time and selling for profit. I guess this has slowly become some sort of side hustle but really it's just me not being able to decide which cars to keep!


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Sell crack.


----------



## Stelwick (Nov 6, 2020)

If you like a particular sport, are reasonably fit, and have a high tolerance for being yelled at, being a referee can bring in a decent amount of cash. Pretty much any officials association in any sport will keep you as busy as you want.


----------



## Time_Investigator788 (Aug 14, 2021)

ben.wins said:


> I'm starting to get into watch trading and luxury handbag trading (Hermes, Chanel) and also getting into selling custom made jewelry


How’s the luxury handbag trading?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usccopeland (Jan 20, 2021)

Late finding this thread but I saw similar answers to what I do on the side. My wife and I also buy and manage rental properties. Guess you could say I'm a real estate junkie.


----------



## Jtbalogh (Jun 30, 2020)

usccopeland said:


> Late finding this thread but I saw similar answers to what I do on the side. My wife and I also buy and manage rental properties. Guess you could say I'm a real estate junkie.


Crypto.


----------



## EngineerHack (Jan 18, 2017)

Stocks, crypto, antiques.

Sent from my Redmi Note 8T using Tapatalk


----------



## emin.hakop (Nov 22, 2021)

safwan44 said:


> What is a side hustle you all do to add another stream of income? Looking for ideas.
> 
> *Pic for attention
> 
> ...


I buy/sell watches and that is a good side income for me


----------



## -CUJO- (Jul 3, 2021)

Fly casting instructor. It’s fun and you get to meet a lot of neat people.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

This thread reminds me I need to look at fresh consulting opportunities 

I use to sell and install nitrous kits and accessories. It reached the point where the profit was no longer worth my time


----------



## dan360 (Jun 3, 2012)

Due to a series of unfortunate events I've become a land baron and investment property mogul. That sounds way better than inheriting a swamp and a mobile home park.


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

Mediocre said:


> This thread reminds me I need to look at fresh consulting opportunities
> 
> I use to sell and install nitrous kits and accessories. It reached the point where the profit was no longer worth my time


Did you install them in dentists' offices?








just kidding

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Time_Investigator788 (Aug 14, 2021)

dan360 said:


> Due to a series of unfortunate events I've become a land baron and investment property mogul. That sounds way better than inheriting a swamp and a mobile home park.


Mobile home parks can be lucrative from what I’ve heard. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TempusHertz (Dec 3, 2021)

Half Dozen said:


> double post


Holy tap-danging heck, if I can turn those into a side hustle, it's Tag Heuer Monaco here I come!


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

Maybe just me but...side hustle and Luxury & Lifestyle seem a bit at odds. What was the name of that tv show; lifestyles of the side hustlers and unknowns...


----------



## Kugellager (Jun 11, 2021)

I don’t really consider it a side-hustle but I have made a few k off my YouTube channel. I only have spent it on headphones, radio stuff and recently watches. I don’t count on it for income…just put it back into other hobbies.


----------



## ugawino (Jan 20, 2019)

I used to have a nice side gig finding and evaluating wines for a small importer/wholesaler. It was quite fun and didn't consume much of my time. And I'd get a commission check for a few hundred bucks every month. That was my "fun money" for watches and other indulgences.

Unfortunately, our arrangement was nullified when she sold the business to a larger wholesaler.


----------



## zengineer (Dec 23, 2015)

I sometimes make stuff out of other stuff I get cheaply...and people buy it. Hustle would imply I put significant energy into it so probably doesn't qualify.









Sent from my SM-T830 using Tapatalk


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

zengineer said:


> I sometimes make stuff out of other stuff I get cheaply...and people buy it. Hustle would imply I put significant energy into it so probably doesn't qualify.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that for playing light jazz on? 
Ba-dum-dum...🥸

Typos courtesy of Samsung Auto-Incorrect


----------



## nsims (6 mo ago)

I buy, sell, and structure investments in luxury timepieces. I also actively invest in other businesses as a board advisor. 


NS


----------



## debussychopin (Feb 16, 2018)

I forgot to mention, I also teach/tutor piano. I completely forgot about it since I dont have any student now. I used to have a couple of students while back.


----------



## Givemore_2day (Jul 26, 2021)

Side hustles, hmm. Cars, golf, mtn bikes, and the occasional watch or 2


----------



## meow meow meow meow (Sep 4, 2013)

Work for a big well-known company and sell the work you do in your FT job to start ups/smaller companies. Nothing shady about it, don't sell IP or sensitive data, but simply processes, vendors, "strategy", org structures. So many founders want their companies to be the "Uber" or "Amazon" or "Facebook" of something and will pay for internal knowledge.


----------



## cheungzafun (7 mo ago)

My side hustle in Insurance.

When I was in university, I worked at an insurance brokerage selling general Cars/House/Travel. Once I quit to pursue my career in finance, I maintained all my clients, and my client list continued to grow.


Now I receive income through a referral fee, everytime I direct clients to the brokerage.

I am also located in BC Canada, therefore Car insurance is a monopoly (ICBC), making it much easier to handle car insurance.


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

Back in the day I bought used computers at auctions, installed Windows 98 (licensed) and sold them. 

One time, I got a call and didn't have a computer to sell. I went onto the local classified, found one. Drove it home, refreshed Windows and dropped it off. Profit. 

Don't do it anymore. Gumtree, online marketplaces (basically the internet) and lack of time has killed it.

Now I attend the occasional focus groups for extra $$$

I started collecting hotwheels cars and might give that a try. Buy 2 (one for me and one to sell).


----------



## FuzeDude (10 mo ago)

At what point in time did working a 2nd job get labeled as a "side hustle".......??


----------



## Thieu (Jul 5, 2007)

Since Covid, etc. started, I've been trying to diversify a bit. 

Currently working on:
Investing in an AirBnb with a friend.
Starting an affiliate website for outdoor goods.
Flipping watches when a good deal pops up.


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

FuzeDude said:


> At what point in time did working a 2nd job get labeled as a "side hustle".......??


When it's not your primary or 'full time' source of income?


----------



## cipollawatchco (8 mo ago)

I have an ecommerce business on Shopify


----------



## PTownTheProphet (9 d ago)

cipollawatchco said:


> I have an ecommerce business on Shopify


I'd like to know more about this. What do you sell and how has it been going?

Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## cipollawatchco (8 mo ago)

Couldn't quote your reply, but I sell high ticket/luxury products on Shopify. 1-2 customers a week bc of AOV and margins are fantastic (and stable).

Could be anything from massage chairs to saunas, and I don't do any fulfillment (100% dropshipped from US based suppliers).


----------

